# выберите марку, которая вам по душе



## oleg45120 (7 Фев 2014)

Друзья, выберите марку, которая вам по душе. Только не надо комментировать.
-Victoria
-Borsini
-Pigini
-Scandalli
-Bugari
-Vignoni


----------



## ryabinkostya (7 Фев 2014)

Scandalli


----------



## vev (7 Фев 2014)

Scandalli


----------



## uri (7 Фев 2014)

Scandalli


----------



## lutchak_vasya (7 Фев 2014)

Scandalli syper VI


----------



## ARikS (7 Фев 2014)

Bugari


----------



## Dante (7 Фев 2014)

PIGINI


----------



## ze_go (7 Фев 2014)

как производителя аккордеонов или баянов?
это существенно...


----------



## sakolia (7 Фев 2014)

Scandalli


----------



## bombastic (7 Фев 2014)

scandalli


----------



## Bayanist711 (7 Фев 2014)

Bugari, Borsini.


----------



## PavelO_X (7 Фев 2014)

Victoria


----------



## bayanist_2 (8 Фев 2014)

Pigini


----------



## Xzibit (8 Фев 2014)

Bugari


----------



## diorel (8 Фев 2014)

Scandalli


----------



## ankasapon (8 Фев 2014)

Scandalli


----------



## oleg45120 (8 Фев 2014)

Надо же! Скандалли пока лидирует! Неожиданно! Я думал будут лидировать пиджини и бугари

продолжаем голосовать


----------



## Юрио (8 Фев 2014)

Bugari armando


----------



## 89021940861 (8 Фев 2014)

лучше всего отечесвеный восход))


----------



## Alexei (8 Фев 2014)

Так лучше прямо опрос делать -- считать удобнее будет.


----------



## vev (8 Фев 2014)

89021940861 писал:


> лучше всего отечесвеный восход))



кому торт, а кому свиной хрящик :biggrin:

Alexei писал:


> Так лучше прямо опрос делать -- считать удобнее будет.



а как бы тогда сюда "Восход" попал бы?


----------



## диапазон64 (9 Фев 2014)

Ни одно из выше перечисленных.


----------



## Alexei (9 Фев 2014)

vev писал:


> а как бы тогда сюда "Восход" попал бы?


Попал бы как категория "Другие" и всё это можно организовать, например, с помощью Google Форм


----------



## ze_go (9 Фев 2014)

Бариновский "Юпитер" - баян
АККО - аккордеон


----------



## oleg45120 (9 Фев 2014)

ze_go писал:


> АККО - аккордеон


акко - это клавишный баян


----------



## vev (9 Фев 2014)

oleg45120 писал:


> акко - это клавишный баян



Вот-вот! В пятницу на концерте Ковтуна слышал как раз выборный АККО и был поражен несоответствием звука и вида. Закрываешь глаза - баян, открываешь - клавиатура вроде с клавишами.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (9 Фев 2014)

Borsini, Bugari


----------



## zet10 (11 Фев 2014)

Олег,я извиняюсь конечно,ты просил не комментировать тему,но все же не могу не задать вопрос! А в чем смысл таких опросов? И почему так скудно озвучены производители?...Извини,но это напоминает мне разговор мужиков в гараже,"мой мерс мне больше нравиться","а мне мой БМВ","а мне моя инвалидная ОКА".
В чем смысл таких тем?
Только что б народ глупо брякнул,что Скандалли или Бугари или "хрен с прованским маслом" лучше? И зачем?
Мне кажется именно в таких темах и надо комментировать плюсы и минусы производителей!!Тогда это будет повод для дискуссий и поиска истины,а так...?...тема ни о чем...


----------



## oleg45120 (11 Фев 2014)

*zet10*,
тем с комментариями уже было очень много, они все превращаются в ругань. А мне хотелось собрать сухую статистику. К моему удивлению, лидирует Скандалли, хотя я думал, что на 1 месте пиджини будет. Никто не запрещает написать фирму, которой нет в вышеуказанном списке


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (11 Фев 2014)

В порядке предпочтения (первый наиболее "по душе"):

1. Excelsior (старые, годов 70ых и ранее)
2. Pigini (включая новые)
3. Victoria (самые новые)

Другие аккордеоны очень редко приходилось слышать в живую.


----------



## диапазон64 (12 Фев 2014)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Excelsior (старые, годов 70ых и ранее)


Сергей совершенно верно подметил, что более ранние модели Экселсиора отличаются чем-то особенным. По моему, именно они звучат покруче остальных.

oleg45120 писал:


> акко - это клавишный баян


не согласен. акко- это цельнопланочный аккордеон.


----------



## ze_go (12 Фев 2014)

диапазон64 писал:


> не согласен. акко- это цельнопланочный аккордеон.


со всеми вытекающими моментами по звучанию, тембрам и т.д.
отсюда и мнение, что 

oleg45120 писал:


> акко - это клавишный баян


----------



## oleg45120 (12 Фев 2014)

ze_go писал:


> диапазон64
> не согласен. акко- это цельнопланочный аккордеон.
> 
> со всеми вытекающими моментами по звучанию, тембрам и т.д.


т.е. звучит как баян


----------



## mortis ho (2 Фев 2021)

Pigini


----------



## Сергей Иванов (2 Фев 2021)

Может не в тему, но именно этот инструмент я облюбовал. Как по мне так, тембр у него посочнее будет, чем у скандалли.
И хотелось бы сразу приблизительную стоимость узнать этого товарища. Друзья,может кто подскажет?


----------



## Сергей Иванов (3 Фев 2021)

guerrini superior 2 president 83 года рождения. Слушал эти модели нового поколения, особо не впечатлили. Все-таки раньше инструменты были сочнее, ярче и сделаны с душой. Разочарован, очень жаль...


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (3 Фев 2021)

В утверждении, что клавишный Акко - это баян, ровно столько же правды, сколько в утверждении, что баян - это кнопочный аккордеон.
Закольцевал))) 
Кстати говоря, термин "баян" закрепился в европейской культуре относительно недавно. До этого все баяны в нашем представлении так и называли: button accordion - кнопочный аккордеон.
Имханицкий утверждает, что отличие аккордеона от баяна а наличии разлива (регистра "мюзет"). То, что с мюзетом - аккордеон, неважно с кнопками или клавишами; то что без разлива и с сочным басом - баян.
Так что по Имханицкому, Акко с клавишами получается действительно баян - раз нет разлива и присутствует сочный бас. 
Хотя...
К чему же тогда причислить клавишные концертные Виктории, Пиджини, Скандалли, Бугари и др. Практически все они без разлива. Какие-то с сочным басом, какие-то с не очень сочным, а некоторые с явно с высоким аккордеонным звучанием басов?
Приглашаю к дискуссии. Мне кажется, что ясность в этом вопросе еще не достигнута)).
Всем приятного вечера.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (2 Авг 2022)

oleg45120 написал(а):


> К моему удивлению, лидирует Скандалли, хотя я думал, что на 1 месте пиджини будет.


А памятник поставили Вальтмейстеру Стелла. Ибо к нему прикладывались практически все, кто сейчас играет. 
Вальтмейстер Стелла 3/4 это настоящий русский народный аккордеон! Меня он тоже кусал мехами в далёком детстве.
А душа всё время требует разного звучания. Поэтому лучше иметь несколько разных аккордеонов под настроение и задачи.


----------



## kep (2 Авг 2022)

Petosa


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (2 Авг 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Petosa


Как то странно в него левая рука находится. Наверно набухался сильно.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (9 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Поэтому лучше иметь несколько разных аккордеонов под настроение и задачи.


Полностью согласен, но мне больше нравится Bugari.


----------



## kep (9 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Как то странно в него левая рука находится. Наверно набухался сильно.


Если надо сдвигать растянутый мех на форсированном звуке - нормально, вполне жизненно. А играть оригинал памятника любил и умел.


----------

